# Problem bei Qt 3.3.2 Installation



## Tutankhseth (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich versuche jetzt seit Stunden Qt 3.3.2 zu installieren aber ich bekomme beim vorletzten Schritt, Build Qt, immer Fehler. Kann mir irgendwer helfen?

Execute configure...

C:\Qt\3.3.2\bin\configure.exe -release -shared -thread -enable-network -enable-canvas -enable-table -enable-xml -enable-opengl -enable-sql -enable-iconview -enable-workspace -enable-styles -enable-dialogs -enable-widgets -enable-tools -enable-kernel -no-sql-mysql -no-sql-oci -no-sql-odbc -no-sql-psql -no-sql-tds -no-sql-db2 -no-sql-sqlite -no-sql-ibase -accessibility -big-codecs -no-tablet -no-stl -no-exceptions -no-rtti -qt-imgfmt-png -qt-png -plugin-imgfmt-jpeg -qt-jpeg -plugin-imgfmt-mng -qt-mng -no-gif -qt-style-windows -plugin-style-windowsxp -qt-style-motif -qt-style-platinum -qt-style-motifplus -qt-style-cde -qt-style-sgi -dsp

QMAKESPEC...................win32-msvc
Maketool....................nmake
Environment:
    INCLUDE=
      ATLMFC\INCLUDE
      Include
      PlatformSDK\include\prerelease
      PlatformSDK\include
      C:\Programme\Microsoft.NET\FrameworkSDK\include
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\atl\include
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\mfc\include
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\include
      C:\Programme\Microsoft.NET\FrameworkSDK\include\
      C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio .NET\Vc7\include\
      E:\lcc\include\
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\Include\
      E:\Dev-Cpp\lib\gcc-lib\mingw32\3.2Include\
      C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio .NET\Vc7\Include\
      C:\Programme\Microsoft.NET\FrameworkSDK\Include\
    LIB=
      ATLMFC\LIB
      LIB
      PlatformSDK\lib\prerelease
      PlatformSDK\lib
      C:\Programme\Microsoft.NET\FrameworkSDK\lib
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\mfc\lib
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\lib
      C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio .NET\Vc7\lib\
      C:\Programme\Microsoft.NET\FrameworkSDK\Lib\
    PATH=
      C:\Qt\3.3.2\bin
      C:\Programme\Microsoft.NET\FrameworkSDK\Bin\
      C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio .NET\Common7\IDE\
      C:\WINNT\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\
      C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio .NET\Vc7\bin\
      C:\WINNT\system32
      C:\WINNT
      C:\WINNT\System32\Wbem
      E:\UltraEdit
      E:\3dsmax5\backburner2\
      C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Autodesk Shared\
      Bin
      bin\prerelease
      bin
      C:\Programme\Microsoft.NET\FrameworkSDK\bin
      C:\Qt\3.3.1\bin
      E:\qt\bin
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Tools\WinNT
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\MSDev98\Bin
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Tools
      E:\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\bin
      C:\Sun\AppServer\bin
      E:\MinGW\bin
Configuration:
    nocrosscompiler
    canvas
    dialogs
    iconview
    kernel
    network
    opengl
    sql
    styles
    table
    tools
    widgets
    workspace
    xml
    minimal-config
    small-config
    medium-config
    large-config
    full-config
    release
    thread
    accessibility
    no-gif
    zlib
    png
    bigcodecs
    no-tablet
Debug symbols...............no
Thread support..............yes
Accessibility support.......yes
Big Textcodecs..............yes
Tablet support..............no
STL support.................no
Additional exports..........no
Exception support...........no
RTTI support................no
OpenGL support..............yes
Image formats:
    GIF support.............no
    MNG support.............plugin
    JPEG support............plugin
    PNG support.............qt
Styles:
    Windows.................yes
    Windows XP..............plugin
    Motif...................yes
    Platinum................yes
    MotifPlus...............yes
    CDE.....................yes
    SGI.....................yes
Sql Drivers:
    ODBC....................no
    MySQL...................no
    OCI.....................no
    PostgreSQL..............no
    TDS.....................no
    DB2.....................no
    SQLite..................no
    Interbase...............no
Sources are in..............C:\Qt\3.3.2
Install prefix..............C:\Qt\3.3.2
Headers installed to........C:\Qt\3.3.2\include
Libraries installed to......C:\Qt\3.3.2\lib
Plugins installed to........C:\Qt\3.3.2\plugins
Binaries installed to.......C:\Qt\3.3.2\bin
Docs installed to...........C:\Qt\3.3.2\doc
Data installed to...........C:\Qt\3.3.2
Translations installed to...C:\Qt\3.3.2\translations
Creating qmake...
Microsoft (R) Program Maintenance Utility, Version 7.00.9466
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
    cl /c /Foproject.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP project.cpp
project.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fomain.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP main.cpp
main.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fomakefile.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators\makefile.cpp
makefile.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Founixmake.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators\unix\unixmake.cpp
unixmake.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Founixmake2.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators\unix\unixmake2.cpp
unixmake2.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foborland_bmake.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/win32/borland_bmake.cpp
borland_bmake.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fomingw_make.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/win32/mingw_make.cpp
mingw_make.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fomsvc_nmake.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/win32/msvc_nmake.cpp
msvc_nmake.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fomsvc_dsp.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/win32/msvc_dsp.cpp
msvc_dsp.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fomsvc_vcproj.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/win32/msvc_vcproj.cpp
msvc_vcproj.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fooption.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP option.cpp
option.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fowinmakefile.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/win32/winmakefile.cpp
winmakefile.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foprojectgenerator.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/projectgenerator.cpp
projectgenerator.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fometrowerks_xml.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/mac/metrowerks_xml.cpp
metrowerks_xml.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fopbuilder_pbx.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/mac/pbuilder_pbx.cpp
pbuilder_pbx.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fomsvc_objectmodel.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP generators/win32/msvc_objectmodel.cpp
msvc_objectmodel.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foproperty.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP property.cpp
property.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Fometa.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP meta.cpp
meta.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqtmd5.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP qtmd5.cpp
qtmd5.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqstring.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qstring.cpp
qstring.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqlocale.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qlocale.cpp
qlocale.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foquuid.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\quuid.cpp
quuid.cpp


----------



## Tutankhseth (24. Oktober 2004)

cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqtextstream.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qtextstream.cpp
qtextstream.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqiodevice.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qiodevice.cpp
qiodevice.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqglobal.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qglobal.cpp
qglobal.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqgdict.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qgdict.cpp
qgdict.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqcstring.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qcstring.cpp
qcstring.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqdatastream.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qdatastream.cpp
qdatastream.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqgarray.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qgarray.cpp
qgarray.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqbuffer.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qbuffer.cpp
qbuffer.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqglist.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qglist.cpp
qglist.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqptrcollection.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qptrcollection.cpp
qptrcollection.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqfile.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qfile.cpp
qfile.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqfile_win.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qfile_win.cpp
qfile_win.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqregexp.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qregexp.cpp
qregexp.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqgvector.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qgvector.cpp
qgvector.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqgcache.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qgcache.cpp
qgcache.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqbitarray.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qbitarray.cpp
qbitarray.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqdir.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qdir.cpp
qdir.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqfileinfo_win.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qfileinfo_win.cpp
qfileinfo_win.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqdir_win.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qdir_win.cpp
qdir_win.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqfileinfo.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qfileinfo.cpp
qfileinfo.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqdatetime.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qdatetime.cpp
qdatetime.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqstringlist.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qstringlist.cpp
qstringlist.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqmap.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qmap.cpp
qmap.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqlibrary.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qlibrary.cpp
qlibrary.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqlibrary_win.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qlibrary_win.cpp
qlibrary_win.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqconfig.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qconfig.cpp
qconfig.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqsettings.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qsettings.cpp
qsettings.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqsettings_win.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qsettings_win.cpp
qsettings_win.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    cl /c /Foqunicodetables.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRESS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qunicodetables.cpp
qunicodetables.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verf?gbar.
    link /DEBUG /OUT:qmake.exe project.obj main.obj makefile.obj unixmake.obj unixmake2.obj borland_bmake.obj mingw_make.obj  msvc_nmake.obj msvc_dsp.obj msvc_vcproj.obj option.obj winmakefile.obj projectgenerator.obj  metrowerks_xml.obj pbuilder_pbx.obj msvc_objectmodel.obj property.obj meta.obj qtmd5.obj qstring.obj qlocale.obj quuid.obj qtextstream.obj qiodevice.obj qglobal.obj qgdict.obj qcstring.obj qdatastream.obj  qgarray.obj qbuffer.obj qglist.obj qptrcollection.obj qfile.obj qfile_win.obj qregexp.obj qgvector.obj  qgcache.obj qbitarray.obj qdir.obj qfileinfo_win.obj qdir_win.obj qfileinfo.obj qdatetime.obj  qstringlist.obj qmap.obj qlibrary.obj qlibrary_win.obj qconfig.obj qsettings.obj qsettings_win.obj qunicodetables.obj ole32.lib advapi32.lib
Microsoft (R) Incremental Linker Version 7.00.9466
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
qlocale.obj : error LNK2019: Nicht aufgeloestes externes Symbol __ftol2, verwiesen in Funktion "double __cdecl qstrtod(char const *,char const * *,bool *)" (?qstrtod@@YANPBDPAPBDPA_N@Z)
qmake.exe : fatal error LNK1120: 1 unaufgeloeste externe Verweise
Building qmake failed, return code 2
NMAKE : fataler Fehler U1077: 'link' : Rueckgabe-Code '0x460'
Stop.
The configure process failed.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. Oktober 2004)

Welches Visual Studio hast Du installiert? (komplette Version)


----------



## Tutankhseth (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin mir um ehrlich zu sein nicht ganz sicher was du mit komplette Version meinst.

Visual Studio 6.0 Enterprise Edition


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. Oktober 2004)

Hab ein ähnliches Softwarepaket unter Windows, aber andere Einstellungen für Qt.
Ich hab z.B. STL, Exceptions, ODBC, MySQL und Gif mit hineincompilieren lassen.

Vielleicht probierst du ansonsten mal ein älteres Qt.


----------



## Tutankhseth (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab kein älteres Qt und mit der non Commercial Version kann ich nix anfangen.
Ich hab jetzt mal probiert Qt manuell zu installieren. Ich habe die zwei Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt und die PATH Umgebungsvariable erweitert:

QTDIR
QMAKESPEC
PATH variable by %QTDIR%\bin

Wenn ich dann
configure -debug -static -thread
aufrufe bekomme ich einen Fehler:

Microsoft (R) Program Maintenance Utility, Version 7.00.9466
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

        cl /c /Foqconfig.obj  /W3 /nologo /O1  /I. /Igenerators /Igenerators\unix /Igenerators\win32 /Igenerators\mac /I..\include /I..
\src\tools  /I..\mkspecs\win32-msvc  /DQT_NO_TEXTCODEC /DQT_NO_UNICODETABLES /DQT_LITE_COMPONENT /DQT_NODLL /DQT_NO_STL  /DQT_NO_COMPRE
SS /DUNICODE /DHAVE_QCONFIG_CPP ..\src\tools\qconfig.cpp
cl : Befehlszeile warning D4029 : Die Optimierung ist im Standardcompiler nicht verfügbar.
qconfig.cpp
        link /DEBUG /OUT:qmake.exe project.obj main.obj makefile.obj unixmake.obj unixmake2.obj borland_bmake.obj mingw_make.obj  msvc_
nmake.obj msvc_dsp.obj msvc_vcproj.obj option.obj winmakefile.obj projectgenerator.obj  metrowerks_xml.obj pbuilder_pbx.obj msvc_object
model.obj property.obj meta.obj qtmd5.obj qstring.obj qlocale.obj quuid.obj qtextstream.obj qiodevice.obj qglobal.obj qgdict.obj qcstri
ng.obj qdatastream.obj  qgarray.obj qbuffer.obj qglist.obj qptrcollection.obj qfile.obj qfile_win.obj qregexp.obj qgvector.obj  qgcache
.obj qbitarray.obj qdir.obj qfileinfo_win.obj qdir_win.obj qfileinfo.obj qdatetime.obj  qstringlist.obj qmap.obj qlibrary.obj qlibrary_
win.obj qconfig.obj qsettings.obj qsettings_win.obj qunicodetables.obj ole32.lib advapi32.lib
Microsoft (R) Incremental Linker Version 7.00.9466
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

qlocale.obj : error LNK2019: Nicht aufgeloestes externes Symbol __ftol2, verwiesen in Funktion "double __cdecl qstrtod(char const *,char const * *,bool *)" (?qstrtod@@YANPBDPAPBDPA_N@Z)
qmake.exe : fatal error LNK1120: 1 unaufgeloeste externe Verweise
NMAKE : fataler Fehler U1077: 'link' : Rueckgabe-Code '0x460'
Stop.
Building qmake failed, return code 2

Kannst du damit was anfangen? Ich weiss zwar woher nicht aufgelöste externe Symbole kommen aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das hier beheben kann.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. Oktober 2004)

Na wenn Du schon die commercial Version hast, ruf doch mal beim Support an, dafür gibt man doch die Lizenzgebühr auch aus.


----------



## Tutankhseth (25. Oktober 2004)

Tja, leider kommt bei der Installation immer
"Your support and upgrade period has expired". Ist ja nicht meine Version ich hab die bekommen (von der Firma) und bevor die Frage kommt, nein da kann mir niemand helfen.
Ich hatte halt die Hoffnung das ausser mir noch jemand in diesem Forum das gleiche Problem hatte und gelöst hat.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem beim compilieren besteht "einfach" in der fehlenden qlocale.obj
Ich kann mich bei der Windows-Installation gerade nicht an die vielen Einstellungen entsinnen, aber gibt es da irgendwelche Sprachfeatures die man hinzufügen/löschen kann?


----------



## Tutankhseth (27. Oktober 2004)

Also die qlocale.obj ist da. Könnte es nicht sein das einfach eine Library fehlt? Aber was könnte ich da ändern?


----------

